# homoeomma sp blue large



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

can anyone tell me please how big these grow? cant find out much about them at all really.


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*beef heart?*

i knew a guy who was into spids big time, i had a few off him, anyways he had a therapusa blondi.. sorry if ive spelt it wrong, i had one and we had them at the same time ect, they was the same size etc, then my mate started to feed his beef heart..... 
man that thing grew..... at a rate that was quicker than mine.....
now that maybe due to one being a male and one being a female who knows, i dont im just putting this up to see if it makes any sense to anyone... 
the spiders wasnt sexed so i dont know...
i put it down to the beef heart and thats all i can say...
i havent got any more spids.. sad shame i love them and scorps....
ive always wanted a chinese earth tiger, huge and aggressive....shame i didnt keep the blondi, that thing would be impressive now.... it was only a baby when i had it....


----------



## dandydi (Sep 11, 2006)

yep about the same size as the blondi , hope mine grows that fast : victory:


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*big spids..*

:lol2:man we had a couple of earth tigers in at my local shop some time ago...... they was super big......
they really are something to see... i had the knackers to handle one, for about 3 secs and i s**t myself as it reared up and nearly had me.. lol my mates fault he bet me a cup of tea i wouldnt do it.... then i got him bk with a colbolt that had him a few weeks later...
do you feed any of your spids beef heart ?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

does the homoeomma sp get that big then?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

5" max i think. They're not big spiders imo.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

awww i think mine is full grown then  cant see any hooks, so hopefully a female.


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

> 5" max i think. They're not big spiders imo.


I have seen bigger, not sure on the actual adult size, they are a rare species I have only ever seen one adult and a handful of juvs.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

glad that they are rare though 
im just waiting on a pinkfoot goliath now, and my collection will be...well far from complete lol, but halfway there at least


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> glad that they are rare though
> im just waiting on a pinkfoot goliath now, and my collection will be...well far from complete lol, but halfway there at least


Why are you glad they are rare?
:?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

no lol I mean Im glad I have a rare one as it nice to have something you wouldnt normally see around, but im not glad that they are rare in the sense of theres not that many alive.


----------

